# 1 GB DDR ram ...



## Seaser (8. März 2004)

1GB 128*72 PC2100 CL2.5 DDR C.   



sagt irgendjemand diese aufschrift etwas ?
wär echt klasse.

danke


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Seaser _
> *   1GB 128*72 PC2100 CL2.5 DDR C.
> 
> 
> ...


Es handelt sich um ein 1Gigabyte RAM Modul welches aus wahrscheinlich aus 72 Speicherchips à 128wasweiswiss besteht. Es handelt sich um ein PC2100 Modul, sprich es läuft auf einem maximalen FSB von 266Mhz (2x133) und die Case Latency liegt bei 2.5.

Wie z.B: jenes hier
http://www.dabs.com/uk/productview?quicklinx=245Y?refererid=t5
Unter specification findest du weitere Infos. Ob es sich bei "deinem" jedoch auch um ECC-Registered RAM handelt kann ich nicht sagen.

PS: 2GB RAM-Module sind schon lange keine Besonderheit mehr, deinen eek Smiley finde ich also etwas seltsam


----------

